# Advice on slope next to house needed



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

I finally got around to pulling out some bushes/trees that were next to my house ( so I can re-landscape that area ) and I discovered that the ground is very low on one side. The yard is on a slope to begin with and on the left side of the picture is the high-side. Plus, there is a finished basement sitting behind that wall.

Should I put some fill-dirt in? My only problem with trying to level that area is that the porch ( seen on the right side ) is still lower than the high-side of the yard and I certainly don't want anything washing onto the porch 

What are my options? Would some clever landscaping help out? I've been thinking a nice rock garden with some cactii would look good. Would the rocks help? Would too much water from the slope kill the cactii?

Any and all suggestions are more than welcome!

ps. the Nandinas and the Golden Euonymus are coming out too which will further expose the area to drainage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Retaining wall along the side of the deck and back fill the area on the left if it was mine.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Retaining wall along the side of the deck and back fill the area on the left if it was mine.


Thanks 

If I understand you correctly, you're saying to put a retaining wall on the right side of the pic and then put fill dirt behind the bushes right? If that's right, that would be perfect because I can then just build a raised flower bed there to serve as the retainer and also the filling


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Single Guy---

I see black on the left side under the brick---Have you got a concrete foundation with brick on top of that?

If so---don't back fill against that brick---water will penetrate the brick and cause leaks inside the house.

Do a little digging and get back to us---Mike---


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Why do you want to back fill in the first place? Usually, these unlevel areas are made to look more level by having shrubs or other plants pruned to make them appear more level. In your case, you would let the shrub on the right grow taller and then prune them progressively shorter. Or you could replace them with shrubs of your choice, maybe even a small evergreen tree of some sort at the lowest level.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've done more digging and here is what it looks like. Sorry for the bad pics. oh'mike, yes, the dirt is currently covering the brick and yes there is a cinder block wall with bricks over it.

Jim, if I understand you correctly, it's ok to have that grade/slope like that? It's interesting you suggested an evergreen tree because I just pulled out two spruces ( I think they were at least ) I can easily put some boxwoods or something there if that's what I should do 

Thanks again guys.

Hard to make out but you can see more of the black sealant that is below the dirt here:



You can see the dirt that is currently covering the brick here:


I put the dirt back in place and smoothed it out some:


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thought I'd bump this thread and see if I could get any more suggestions 

I've removed all the plants seen in the pictures above and leveled off some of the ground by taking some from the left side and moving it to the right. I'm thinking that if I put in a French drain on the high side it might give me some more insurance against the runoff. Would this be a waste of time? I also considered putting in drains in the back and right sides as well; basically surround the area with drains. If this is a good idea, what kind of pipes should I use for this? Perforated or non-perforated? The catch 22 here is that there's really no good place to drain any water except out onto my driveway and that would cause yet other issues I'm afraid  

I'll put some pics up tonight.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope someone is listening out there 

I bout a 10' X 4" perforated corrugated pipe, landscape fabric ( to wrap the pipe ), and some gravel to build a French drain on the high side to get any drainage out. These are the rocks I bought but they seem a little big to me. Can anyone confirm that these are an appropriate size?


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Also, I leveled out the area a little as best I could







I added some mulch too so it doesn't look so bad


The dirt and mulch are touching the bricks and siding which I know is bad but I wasn't sure of what else to do. The bricks go pretty far down on the low side. As stated before, I will put in a drain on the high side unless anyone can tell me of a reason not to  I'm considering putting a drain with solid pipe in the back and low side to divert whatever water it can. Is this a bad idea/waste of time?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry,there Single guy---I was correct---face brick above a foundation---Your choices are linited--

Bushes--a bench--trellis--(spell check is on vacation)--there are a few green thumb gardeners here---I hope one checks in---Mike---


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Sorry,there Single guy---I was correct---face brick above a foundation---Your choices are linited--
> 
> Bushes--a bench--trellis--(spell check is on vacation)--there are a few green thumb gardeners here---I hope one checks in---Mike---


Thanks mike! I'm not so concerned about looks as I am about water against the house. I was going to have a porch put there until I noticed the bad grade. I figured I'd leave that more open in case I needed to get to it. A small porch would look sweet there IMO


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think you really have to get that soil away from the bricks. At least you would if you lived in a climate with a freeze/ thaw cycle

You look kind of euchred there, but if it were me I think I'd put in that drain pipe, and then those small river rocks against the foundation..maybe 10 inches wide.
I see you already have some shrubs, but how about a big showy white hydrangea (Annabelle) for a nice contrast.

Its just my opinion..but there really are no mistakes in gardening. Try what you want and expect your tastes to evolve as you go


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

creeper said:


> I could be wrong but I think you really have to get that soil away from the bricks. At least you would if you lived in a climate with a freeze/ thaw cycle
> 
> You look kind of euchred there, but if it were me I think I'd put in that drain pipe, and then those small river rocks against the foundation..maybe 10 inches wide.
> I see you already have some shrubs, but how about a big showy white hydrangea (Annabelle) for a nice contrast.
> ...


Thanks! Those are Cherry Blasts. The blooms are a nice bright red. they should stand out against the black mulch. I'm going to expand that when money allows and go for a Japanese garden look.

I like the idea of rocks against the house. I'll do that this weekend. I was concerned about the dye staining the bricks actually. Any thoughts on rock color?

Would you recommend drains all the way around that area or just on the high side?

Thanks again!


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Also, based on prior suggestions, the plan with those shrubs is to let the one on the right get higher so the illusion is a level ground.:thumbup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Again, I'm no expert but I think a drain is neccessary. I'd try it all the way around but its hard to tell from the pic where it could drain to

Its your taste preference, but I like a natural look so I'd use river rock. They are about fist size or smaller and a greyish natural colour. White or pink quartz is not for me, but you're going for a more zen look. Drive around a subdivision and see what catches your eye


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

creeper said:


> Again, I'm no expert but I think a drain is neccessary. I'd try it all the way around but its hard to tell from the pic where it could drain to
> 
> Its your taste preference, but I like a natural look so I'd use river rock. They are about fist size or smaller and a greyish natural colour. White or pink quartz is not for me, but you're going for a more zen look. Drive around a subdivision and see what catches your eye


I'd love to find more rock like you see as the border in that picture for sale. I have TONS of them on my property but it kills my back to to rock hunting ya know? LOL

Fantastic idea to drive around my neighborhood.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Just get it over with a buy a bag or two at the nursery. Then you will see lots of choices. Place a length of landscape fabric down first to keep them from sinking into the ground


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like I can't start digging until next week sometime. I called 811 and they're sending out the utilities to survey and mark their territories but it will take some time. Sigh... It sucks waiting when you are pumped up to work but I feel I did the right thing.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Well gee Mr Guy how far down were you planning on going? If you are waiting for locates then it sounds like you're planning to install a weeping system. Hopefully its already in place.

Heres what I would do: By shovel of course dig down 6 or so inches below the bricks which look almost all exposed anyway. Throw in a couple inches of rounded drainage stones. Place sock covered corregated pipe in all along the length and turn it out at the porch following the perimeter. Add more stones on the sides and top. Its difficult to tell what is beyond the porch. If it was possible I'd bury the pipe along the front of that porch and daylight it further down and away from the house. Add your landscape cloth if you wish. Then your decorative river rocks. I think its important that its daylighted at both ends. Don't forget to buy the end caps.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll go snap a pic of what I installed last summer...works like a charm


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

creeper said:


> Well gee Mr Guy how far down were you planning on going? If you are waiting for locates then it sounds like you're planning to install a weeping system. Hopefully its already in place.
> 
> Heres what I would do: By shovel of course dig down 6 or so inches below the bricks which look almost all exposed anyway. Throw in a couple inches of rounded drainage stones. Place sock covered corregated pipe in all along the length and turn it out at the porch following the perimeter. Add more stones on the sides and top. Its difficult to tell what is beyond the porch. If it was possible I'd bury the pipe along the front of that porch and daylight it further down and away from the house. Add your landscape cloth if you wish. Then your decorative river rocks. I think its important that its daylighted at both ends. Don't forget to buy the end caps.


lol... not planning more than 12" for the drain but the utilities are on that side of the house and I didn't want to take any chances  After calling, I found out that I really didn't 'have' to call since I won't be doing 'mechanized' digging but rather using a shovel... go figure. Of course, I'm speaking of the left/high side so I can get the water out and away from the foundation.

What caps do you mean?


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

creeper said:


> I'll go snap a pic of what I installed last summer...works like a charm


Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

And, I'll put up a pic of the house from further back to show what I'm dealing with overall.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok I know its not what you are up against, but its the same principal and the function will be the same. I know its difficult to tell but in my case the swale in between the houses, coupled with the runoff from the hill and back field all slope toward my property, leaving it a big soggy mess.

So just under the stones is where the pipe begins, in fact its actually level with the neighbour I just really built it up.

The pipe runs 200ft into the ditch at the front and it gets progressively deeper.

The pics are switched


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

These are river rocks


----------

